# Visa and maid



## AUDUBAI (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi

My family will probably be moving to Dubai in a couple of months. We are currently in China and are thinking of asking our maid/nanny if she would like to move to Dubai with us - she is great with our son.

Has anyone done anything like this before? Are there many maids from mainland China in Dubai? Any ideas on how hard it might be to organise?

Any information and tips appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You are only able to sponsor maids from the following countries: Bangladesh, Ethiopia, India, Indonesia, Philippines and Sri Lanka.


----------



## AUDUBAI (Apr 1, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> You are only able to sponsor maids from the following countries: Bangladesh, Ethiopia, India, Indonesia, Philippines and Sri Lanka.


Thanks very much for the quick response - even though it was not what I wanted to hear. Thanks


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> You are only able to sponsor maids from the following countries: Bangladesh, Ethiopia, India, Indonesia, Philippines and Sri Lanka.


I didnt know that - whats the logic behind that law? 

What does nationality have to do with getting a job as a maid?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Because they're lowest on the food chain so you can get away with paying them hardly anything and knocking them about whenever you fancy.


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Because they're lowest on the food chain so you can get away with paying them hardly anything and knocking them about whenever you fancy.


WOW! Well that makes sense...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

And I'm guessing those working at the embassies of those countries are enjoying the local lifestyle a bit too much to want to rock the boat by making a big deal about the abuse and exploitation.


----------

